# Rescued St Bernard - water hogging question



## jmjr76 (May 27, 2011)

We rescued an 11 mth old St Bernard who is very skinny. But very calm and sweet. Well he has been having accidents in the house and I was told he was house trained. But I think it might be us causing the problem.
We just got him yesterday and when he came into the house he drank the entire bowl of water, so we then filled it up again for him and he drank it all again. We do have another dog in the house (12 yr old golden retriever) so I want to be able to leave the water down.
Of course after he drank all that water he then had to pee every 20 mins. And he did pee in the house a ton (i guess cuz he is big dog it was like a pool on the floor) and he pooped once. So my question is do I still restrict his water intake or is there a way to let him know that he doesn't have to be like that, water will always be available - unless its after 8pm.

Thanks


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Has he been vet-checked? I'd leave the water down and just take him out a LOT and keep a very close eye on him in the house. I'd be willing to bet he'll slow down on the water intake very soon. Congrats on your new dog by the way! Saints are so adorable


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

A vet check is definately in order. Excessive water intake could meean diabetes, bladder infection. Or he could just be plain nervous. But you won't know until you go to the vet.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Can you put down a bowl of ice cubes for him? He might pick one out and play with it instead.

But do get a vet check.


----------

